# Jeremiah's New Covenant and the New Testament



## Sydnorphyn (Jun 10, 2007)

Good evening:

Does the fact that the NC is cited (echoed, cited and alluded to [see Hays for the difference between these terms - Echoes of Scripture in the Letters of Paul, Yale press]) in the NT suggest that the people of the NT are being viewed as the post-exilic community metaphorically benefiting from the realities of Jeremiah's New Covenant? The context of Jeremiah 30-33 and other non-specific NC texts (Ezek. 36-37- alluded to in John 3.1-8) are in exilic, post-exilic contexts. Does this context "carryover" into the NT? Is the reality of our existence defined by the community of Ezra-Nehemiah (see Neh. 9. 38ff.). Is the community of the Messiah the post-exilic community that experiences the 2nd exodus in the Resurrection of the Lord's Christ (see Hoses 6.1-3, cf. Jonah 2.1 [Heb. 1.17]), Matthew 12 - the sign of Jonah. Sorry for all the detail, my zeal got the best of me. 

Thanks in advance
Ad Fontes


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 10, 2007)

*yes*



Sydnorphyn said:


> Good evening:
> 
> Does the fact that the NC is cited (echoed, cited and alluded to [see Hays for the difference between these terms - Echoes of Scripture in the Letters of Paul, Yale press]) in the NT suggest that the people of the NT are being viewed as the post-exilic community metaphorically benefiting from the realities of Jeremiah's New Covenant? The context of Jeremiah 30-33 and other non-specific NC texts (Ezek. 36-37- alluded to in John 3.1-8) are in exilic, post-exilic contexts. Does this context "carryover" into the NT? Is the reality of our existence defined by the community of Ezra-Nehemiah (see Neh. 9. 38ff.). Is the community of the Messiah the post-exilic community that experiences the 2nd exodus in the Resurrection of the Lord's Christ (see Hoses 6.1-3, cf. Jonah 2.1 [Heb. 1.17]), Matthew 12 - the sign of Jonah. Sorry for all the detail, my zeal got the best of me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jun 11, 2007)

*right on!*

Anthony

You are on to it; it seems to me that exegete's have for too long separated the Testaments, context-carryover seems to answer the question.

May we be found faithful as we wait for the final redemption - the final stage of the 2nd exodus.

grace and peace


----------

